# مساعدة عن العزل المائي



## Arch_M (8 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعزائي الاعضاء..اتمنى من يعطيني طريقة عزل اسقف الزنك عزل مائي اذا كان موجود
وهل من الممكن استخدام لفات البيتومين على مثل هذا النوع من الاسقف؟؟
امل تزويدي بالشركات التي تقوم بالعزل المائي على مثل هذا النوع من الاسقف في السعودية وخصوصا مدينة ينبع..

شاكرا لكم مساعدتكم.


----------



## The Expert (12 أكتوبر 2006)

There are so many methods to water proofing corregated sheet slab as follows:
By applying multi coats of liquid bitumen or other available water proofing liquids available in markets.

Or by using water proofing memebranes with diff. thicknesses and applications.

Any way , there are so many water proofing material suppliers and manufacturers all over the kingdom of Saudi Arabia like Bitumat, Dermabit , Awazil.

The above mentioned suppliers/manufactures can afford you a good help by guiding you to proper material and installation too
Contact tel. no will be fowarded to you soon
Plz accept my best regards

The Expert


----------



## خالد السيد عزالدين (12 أكتوبر 2006)

you should determine if the roof is plain or in slope


----------



## احمد جي بي بي (14 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا اريد منك وصف الزنك بالظبط حتي اتمكن من اعطائك الطريقه الصحيحه والمضمونه للعزل -- احمد سعاده -- نائب مدير المشاريع بشركه متخصصه باعمال العزل المائي والحراري بدوله الكويت وعنواني هاتف 9010375 ahmedjpp*********** وشكرا


----------



## خالد السيد عزالدين (14 أكتوبر 2006)

لقد قمت من خلال ممارستى لتنفيذ مشاريع عديده على مدار 20 سنه باستنتاج مؤكد ...فيما يخص أعمال العزل المائى ... نحن فى الدول العربية .. وللأسف الشديد .. ضعفاء جدا فيما يخص تفاصيل أعمال العزل المائى ... ليس فيما يخص المواد وانما فيما يخص الطرق المتبعه تنفيذيا ... أتحدى أن يذكر لى مهندس خطوات كيفية تنفيذ أبسط الأمور وهو عزل سطح مبنى مائيا أو ويتبنى الدفاع عن وجهة نظره حتى ولو ماذكر فى هذا الشأن فى كتب التدريس أو كتالوجات الشركات المتخصصه .. جميع الطرق خطأ يأدى الى تنشيع المياه فى السقف الأسفل للسطح عاجلا أم أجلا .... والطريقه الوحيده السليمه للعزل المائى للأسطح لايمكن تنفيذها بجميع الدول العربيه ....


----------



## Arch_M (28 أكتوبر 2006)

كرا لكم جميعا للردود والمعلومات
ياسيد خالد السيد عز الدين السقف مائل ولابد ان يكون مائل لتصريف الامطار ولكني مازلت اشك انه سوف يكون هناك تسرب من الاسقف البعض اشار إلي بعمل وسد مناطق الاتصال بين الصفائح بمادة الفلين المسال والذي يأتي مسال في عبوة ويرش ومن ثم يجف بعد فترة من الزمن بعد ان يسد الخروم ومناطق الاتصال وهي طريق غير ناجحة رغم قلة التكاليف وانا اتفق معك في صعوبة وعدم معرفة طرق العزل السليمة
ياسيد احمد جي بي بي شكرا لك على اهتمامك والزنك كما اشرت هو صفائح ذات تعرجات او تموجات ومائل لتصريف المطر ولكن اريد طريقة لعزله م


----------



## Arch_M (28 أكتوبر 2006)

كرا لكم جميعا للردود والمعلومات
ياسيد خالد السيد عز الدين السقف مائل ولابد ان يكون مائل لتصريف الامطار ولكني مازلت اشك انه سوف يكون هناك تسرب من الاسقف البعض اشار إلي بعمل وسد مناطق الاتصال بين الصفائح بمادة الفلين المسال والذي يأتي مسال في عبوة ويرش ومن ثم يجف بعد فترة من الزمن بعد ان يسد الخروم ومناطق الاتصال وهي طريق غير ناجحة رغم قلة التكاليف وانا اتفق معك في صعوبة وعدم معرفة طرق العزل السليمة
ياسيد احمد جي بي بي شكرا لك على اهتمامك والزنك كما اشرت هو صفائح ذات تعرجات او تموجات ومائل لتصريف المطر ولكن اريد طريقة لعزله مضمونة تمنع تسرب المياه منه
وشكرا لك يا خبير بس المشكلة انه هل من الممكن من البيتومين المسال ان يغطي المساحة وهل هناك مادة بيتومين او غيرها للعزل المائي وتوافق او تتماشى مع صفائح الزنك 
شكرا لك وامل منك تزويدي بالطريقة والشركات التي تقوم بذلك


----------



## احمد جي بي بي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ساده يا كرام وخصوصا الاخ arch_m المحترم 
اود لفت انتباهكم بان هذا السقف يطلق عليه اسم كيربي او سقف كركيت او شينكو الحديث المظلع ويتم عزله بسهوله وبكفاله لمدة خمس سنوات بماده عازله للماء والصوت والرطوبه والحراره وهي البوليوريثيين والمتكون من مادتين iso , poloy وهاتان المادتان سائلتان وعند تلامسهما للسطح يتحولان الي ماده صلبه وبالسمك المرغوب به والماده تنفيذها رخيص وليست مكلف وموجوده بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه والوطن العربي حاليا 
ارجو ان اكون وضحت الامور وشكرا للجميع


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 أكتوبر 2011)

نشكركم على الحوار المفيد

و نرجو من الاخ الكريم م خالد عز الدين
ان يوضح لنا بتفصيل فني ما هي الاخطاء و ما هي المواصفات الصحيحة 

حتى نصل الى الافادة الفنية لنا جميعا

كل الشكر لكم جميعا و اخص الاخ م احمد جي بي بي


----------

